# Chews



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

The hospital I work at sells these a lot, and I don't know if they are any good or not. They are called Enzadent chews. Thoughts??

Enzadent Oral Care Chews (18oz.) For Dogs - Large


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We sell a similar product at work but a different brand. All they are is rawhides that have enzymes that are supposed to help clean teeth. I wouldn't ever feed them to my dogs just because they are raw hide and I think its one of the most worthless things to give a dog.


----------

